# Where Was Your Flatest Ride



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Talking about rides and how hilly they are is a consistent topic for my home group in Augusta. Yesterday I rode from Corpus Christi to Port Aransas, a beautiful ride along the ocean, 41 miles with a total of 500' elevation change and I believe the two bridges account for 350'. Wow


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

How about this ride. My longest is really flat. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/130018764

RUSA 600k, 385 miles 187 ft elevation.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

MS City to shore Philadelphia to Ocean City NJ. 115mi @ 1775ft = 15ft/mi. 

Other than that flattest I've ever done is 30ft/mi. I average ~65ft/mi for the year so anything under 50ft/mi is flat to me.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Mr645 said:


> How about this ride. My longest is really flat.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/130018764


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Most all my riding, growing up on the NW edge of Ohio; board-flat for miles and miles in any direction.

There's a popular century ride up there, that advertises a hundred miles of riding with a total elevation change of five feet. 

It's been known to be windy, though.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

tlg said:


> MS City to shore Philadelphia to Ocean City NJ. 115mi @ 1775ft = 15ft/mi.
> 
> Other than that flattest I've ever done is 30ft/mi. I average ~65ft/mi for the year so anything under 50ft/mi is flat to me.


I used to ride in south jersey with some buddies over there. Flat.

Hey, where'd you come up with 1775ft for philly?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

SPlKE said:


> I used to ride in south jersey with some buddies over there. Flat.
> 
> Hey, where'd you come up with 1775ft for philly?


1775ft of total elevation over 115mi.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

tlg said:


> 1775ft of total elevation over 115mi.


Up and down. I thought it was all downhill to the shore.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

SPlKE said:


> Up and down. I thought it was all downhill to the shore.


lol yea it's 200ft overall elevation loss. But there's up's and down's along the way.


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

Nearby Fallon, NV puts on a century named, "No Hill Hundred". My phone recorded 103.89 miles and 342' of ascent.


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

111mi, <500ft.

https://www.strava.com/activities/310309317


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

23 Miles, 120ft, Knights Landing -->Woodland CA & back.


----------



## Doulos24x7 (Jul 9, 2012)

75 miles around Pensacola Beach. 450ft total climbing.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

n2deep said:


> Talking about rides and how hilly they are is a consistent topic for my home group in Augusta. Yesterday I rode from Corpus Christi to Port Aransas, a beautiful ride along the ocean, 41 miles with a total of 500' elevation change and I believe the two bridges account for 350'. Wow


Where I used to live was a geologic lake bottom. The only hills were sand ridges (30 feet maybe), freeway overpasses, and the occasional river bank. You could ride for more than 30 miles with hardly a noticeable grade, and then ride 30 miles back.

But south of Houston, TX it is REALLY flat. The rivers are 6 feet below grade. Bridges and overpasses are the only perceptible grade changes.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

From Naples, Florida to Fort Myers Beach. 

47.01 miles
Start elevation: 35'
End elevation: 53'
Total elevation: 366'

That 366' has to include about 300' of bridges...b/c I don't recall so much as a bump in the road.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> 23 Miles, 120ft, Knights Landing -->Woodland CA & back


In John McPhee's book on geology he describes the flatness of the Sacramento delta, in comparison with other parts of the country that people think of as flat, by calling it "more planar than the plainest of the plains."


----------



## Doulos24x7 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was wrong on my earlier post. 75 miles and 760ft of climbing. 10ft a mile is pretty flat. Most road rides around the Ozarks are about 50ft a mile, but I've put a few loops together that exceeded 100ft a mile.

No elevation gain like Mountain Biking though.

The Pensacola ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/397134568


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

n2deep said:


> Talking about rides and how hilly they are is a consistent topic for my home group in Augusta. Yesterday I rode from Corpus Christi to Port Aransas, a beautiful ride along the ocean, 41 miles with a total of *500' elevation change* and I believe the two bridges account for 350'. Wow


Woah, that's like climbing a 50 story building! (Well, sortof.)

I rarely see really flat terrain. It's interesting to have a view way off to the horizon for a change.


----------



## DangerousDan (Jun 18, 2016)

I currently live in Fargo ND. My house in Fargo to Sabin MN and back: 50 miles and about totally flat. For a contrast, I used to live in Oregon, and sometimes take a mountain bike with me when we visit the in laws in Bend Oregon. From Three Creeks Lake to Mt. Bachelor and back: 33 miles, 3300 foot elevation gain.


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

A1a in Florida. Except for the overpasses, it is always flat.

Sent from my KFTBWI using Tapatalk


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

DangerousDan said:


> I currently live in Fargo ND. My house in Fargo to Sabin MN and back: 50 miles and about totally flat. For a contrast, I used to live in Oregon, and sometimes take a mountain bike with me when we visit the in laws in Bend Oregon. From Three Creeks Lake to Mt. Bachelor and back: 33 miles, 3300 foot elevation gain.


I had to do a job down in Wahpeton one time. I drove a rental car from Fargo to Wahpeton and back. A big old Mercury Marquis or something like that. Once cruise control was set, it was pretty much a self driving car the whole way... I've never seen flat like that. And sunflowers, as far as the eye could see, both sides of the road, the entire way down to Wahpeton.

I imagine you could fall asleep while riding a bike there, and wake up later still riding along safely.


----------



## DangerousDan (Jun 18, 2016)

Geologist types say that we have about 100 feet of lake sediment on top of 100 feet or so of glacial sediment, then bedrock. We make Kansas look positively mountainous.

What gets you here is the wind. Riding into a 25 MPH wind can grind you down. If it is a straight on north or south wind, you wouldn't notice it too much driving to Wahpeton, but riding you will.

Most of the automobile drivers are so polite they can be a pain. And they really make the few "get out of my way you bicycle riding scum" drivers stand out.

And, yes, the country side can be beautiful, depending on the time of year and the relative price of different crops. Right now, most everything has been harvested so it is just stubble and rich black soil.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

My flat ride (not really flat but there is no actual flat rides around) that I go on quite a bit is 23mi and 1000 ft of climbing. It's the basic loop from my house.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

A couple years ago I went on a ~40 mile ride out of Davis, CA. Total elevation change for the entire route was 38'.

I get more than that in the first 100 yards riding out from my front door!


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

n2deep said:


> Talking about rides and how hilly they are is a consistent topic for my home group in Augusta. Yesterday I rode from Corpus Christi to Port Aransas, a beautiful ride along the ocean, 41 miles with a total of 500' elevation change and I believe the two bridges account for 350'. Wow


I did this ride back in May. Started in Port Aransas and took highway 361 all the way to Padre Island National Seashore and back. According to Strava, my elevation gain is 0' over 70 miles:

https://www.strava.com/activities/570191804


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I was in Jacksonville Florida a couple of years ago. I was logging 30 or so mile rides with less than 200' vertical.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely Captiva/Sanibel, FL. 30-40 miles with nothing more than a bridge... The garmin adds a few feet per mile based on atmospheric changes, but real change elevation was probably less than 15 feet per mile.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Indianapolis 500 track, as many miles as you want. I did 20.


----------

